# obsessed with Water Play. Anyone else's toddler?



## stiles' mummy (Jan 16, 2005)

My 23 month old is obsessed with playing with water. More specifically the Hose. We have two. One is in the front and one in the backyard. As soon as we pull up to the house in the driveway he is whining "Wa-Wa" "Wa-Wa". His word for water. Then he will get out of the car and run to the garage where we keep the water hose. If we don't let him play he'll through an outright tantrum. Crying, throwing himself on the ground and covering his eyes and crying, etc.







Whenever we are visiting my in-laws in their yard or my folks backyard it's the same deal "Wa-Wa!!!!" I swear this kid could play with that water hose for hours. Spraying the cars, the trees, the fence...whatever. Last weekend he was spraying the driveway when our neighbour drove by. I don't know what possessed him but he aimed the hose at her and sprayed her through her window. She laughed it off, but I was very embarrased







: Inside the house he would spend hours playing at the sink if I let him (I don't). What is it with water and kids?

Anyone else's toddler loooove playing with water THIS much???


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

yup!!! my 32 month old. inside and outside the house. yesterday we were at a dinner party and suddenly i found my dd missing. she was in the bathroom, had dragged grandma for permission, filled the basin with water and was playing with bath toys in the water. out of all the children there she was the only one jumping into the little wading pool they had out in the driveway. when we go over there every weekend she has to use the hose to water the plants.

so i involve her in everything that needs watering - the garden, cat food dish including washing the car. sometimes i initiate it and say do u want to help it instead of her always initiating it.


----------



## EveningGrace (Oct 20, 2004)

Absolutely!! She is *obsessed* with playing with water! She LOVES baths, and also trying to dip her hands anywhere water is. The other day, a neighbor offered me a glass of water to drink, and before I knew it, my little one has her hand in the glass and is pulling it out and watching it drip off her fingers....


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

tell me about it! mt 3 yr old is obsessed! we just spent 4 hrs outside playing w/ water, bowls and cups! oh, and she must have a bath every day or its a terrible day.


----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

Sounds just like my DS, who's 2. We spent the weekend with grandparents, aunts & uncles, and DS entertained himself in the backyard all weekend squirting his uncles with the hose and jumping in & out of his little wading pool. :LOL A great time was had by all!

Incidentally, DS also loves to wash his hands & brush his teeth -- as long as there's water running and he's up to his elbows in it, he's a very happy camper.


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

: This started for dd at about 18 mo and show no sign of slowing down. I find it very useful for when I need to get things done -- like make dinner.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Yep! My 23 month old is a water addict! We're actually both still drying off from the bath. :LOL It works out well, because right now, baths are the only thing keeping me pain free during my last week of pregnancy. So we take several baths together a day. (We'd be in the pool, but it's still too cold). She asks for a "bao" (bath) every single time we pass the washroom.

She discovered the hose in the backyard a few days ago. I'm trying to keep her distracted from it, because she insists on having it on non-stop, and I don't particularly want my tiny backyard flooded. 

She loves "helping" me with the dishes. If she sees the tiniest puddle of water outside, she must stop and splash in it. When I'm doing my hair in the morning, she has to sit at the sink with the water on to play. She gravitates to anything that creates water.

I'm trying to decide between getting her a water table or a small toddler pool for her birthday. I'm sure she'd love both!


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, here's another little one who LOVES to play with water. He begs for me to fill up little cups with water every time I'm at the sink. I just keep a bunch of towels and rags nearby and we're trying to learn all about pouring INTO another container, not just onto the floor.


----------



## Faithsmom (Oct 3, 2004)

My DD LOOVES to float pieces of the dogs dried food one by one into his water dish. I can't wait for warmer weather around here so I can *let* her play like this outside.


----------



## kidsmomof5 (May 24, 2005)

My son is only 16 1/2 months and loves water. He was taking every opportunity to get wet when we were outside. I have no problem with it but since he only walked at 16 months he was a constant mud-caked baby!

So, I was in toy r us a few weeks ago and got the Step 2 water table for $19.99. Now he has clean water that he can dump all over himself. He loves it and I just have accepted the fact that I will change him 3-4 times a day.

Good thing all of his clothes are off of ebay! He is also my fourth so I know he could be getting into much worse things. He also loves trucks and making forts out of chairs.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

My DD loves it too. I feel really silly because she'll throw a fit because she wants to 'wash her hands' - but of course this really means playing in the sink for hours.


----------

